# Most expensive guitar in the world (only production model) ?



## Valnob (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey,

I wanted to know what was the most expensive guitar in the world, and I mean a production model (could be a ibby RG or Fender Strat, whatever) not a custom or a "it belonged to Hendrix".

I'm curious.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2012)

Fender did some limited edition guitars that were made with certain famous artists (painters) that hit the $25,000 mark, but I wouldn't totally call them production as there were something like 10 made, and all were unique. 

There are a few other limited editions from the "big guys" that hit close to that.

As for full on production, the top end is around $8k, but those are all pretty much custom made to the same standard as a full-spec, so not sure you'd consider those.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 17, 2012)

The SRV Fender Relic was like 25k wasn't it? Or was that lenny. I guess it wasn't really a production model but just a limited run


----------



## mcd (Nov 17, 2012)

I remember few years back Gibson had a Chet Akins in MF that was rocking the 40k price range..


----------



## Valnob (Nov 17, 2012)

I found some Gretsch White Falcon worth 10k (relic) but i'm not sure if that could count as a production model.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

Top 10 Most Expensive Guitars in the World ~ The Veiled


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2012)

Valnob said:


> not a custom or a "it belonged to Hendrix".





engage757 said:


> Top 10 Most Expensive Guitars in the World ~ The Veiled


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Nov 17, 2012)

I think PRS Collection series can range from $15k-20k


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 17, 2012)

Do Ken Parker archtops count? They run about the price of a new car.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Do Ken Parker archtops count? They run about the price of a new car.



Haven't less than a dozen been made? All custom as well from what I understand. 

At $35k, they are high up on the list for builds in general. Then again, even "cheap" first-world, professional archtops are in the $6k+ range on average.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



*. Eric Claptons Gold Leaf Stratocaster: $455,550* 
Ordered by Eric Clapton in 1996, around the time Fenders 50th anniversary. Clapton reportedly wanted something that could hang in a museum like the Louvre, and delivered with a Custom Fender Start, plated with 23K gold. Then go into production, becoming the companys first signature guitar. Original sold at auction by Christies for an impressive $ 455,000 in 1997.


No?


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

Probably the PRS Double Dragon if that one doesn't count...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2012)

engage757 said:


> *. Eric Claptons Gold Leaf Stratocaster: $455,550*
> Ordered by Eric Clapton in 1996, around the time Fenders 50th anniversary. Clapton reportedly wanted something that could hang in a museum like the Louvre, and delivered with a Custom Fender Start, plated with 23K gold. Then go into production, becoming the companys first signature guitar. Original sold at auction by Christies for an impressive $ 455,000 in 1997.
> 
> 
> No?



The Eric Clapton Strat isn't worth that much, it's the guitar in particular that is. The Gold Leaf was by no means a production guitar with only one being made.


----------



## Fantomas (Nov 17, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Top 10 Most Expensive Guitars in the World ~ The Veiled




I like how none of these guitars actually have anything related to the build quality of the actual guitar which would warrant the price tag.

Hey, here is a standard Fender, let's have Clapton touch it and sell if for 5000 times the retail price.


----------



## Fluxx (Nov 17, 2012)

There's several actual '59 LP's that have traded hands for several hundred thousand dollars a pop. Most of the guitars that Phil X demos on Fretted Americanas youtube channel are well in excess of 25, 50, or even 100k. The aforementioned clapton black strat that went for a fortune, hendrix's woodstock strat, there's lots of crazy collector pieces for sure.


----------



## Zado (Nov 17, 2012)

Not considering some Shishkov unique masterpieces (45K&#8364 which cannot be considered production models,maybe a ESP Shinigami?


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Eric Clapton Strat isn't worth that much, it's the guitar in particular that is. The Gold Leaf was by no means a production guitar with only one being made.




They made it sound like a limited custom shop run.


----------



## Fantomas (Nov 17, 2012)

Fluxx said:


> There's several actual '59 LP's that have traded hands for several hundred thousand dollars a pop. Most of the guitars that Phil X demos on Fretted Americanas youtube channel are well in excess of 25, 50, or even 100k. The aforementioned clapton black strat that went for a fortune, hendrix's woodstock strat, there's lots of crazy collector pieces for sure.



Although those guitars aren't really my style ( and I wouldn't pay that for any guitar) , I can imagine people paying that kind of money if they believe the guitar has character because of its age or the combination of some nice woods.

People who pay that kind of money for a guitar just because a celebrity touched it are just clueless. 

And Phil X is awesome, for those who haven't subscribed yet, go here: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTuvixQBQTg&feature=plcp&hd=1



Lots of lovely guitars there


----------



## speedy thrash (Nov 17, 2012)

'59 3 tone sunburst les paul standards in good condition can be worth $750 000, I heard about some one who sold theirs to buy their house.


----------



## Valnob (Nov 17, 2012)

speedy thrash said:


> I heard about some one who sold theirs to buy their house.



Wow !
If you on't play guitar and that someday you inherit of something like this from a relative, it can give you a great help in life !


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 17, 2012)

Production models are, by definition, made in large numbers. Past some point, guitars are pretty much all customs. A pro classical player I know has guitars worth approx. 10K&#8364; and they have a lifespan of 10 years, being subject to something like 6 hours of playtime per day. Of course they're customs of sort, as those instruments are 100% handbuilt on demand, but they do follow some specs, as people go see a luthier who makes the kind of guitar they want in the first place.
Anyway you won't find 10K+ guitars churned out of factories, the exemple Max thought of was likely Meshugga's sig ?


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 17, 2012)

It would have to be something from the ESP original series.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 17, 2012)

The most expensive _production_ guitar I know of is the Martin D-100 Deluxe acoustic guitar. Granted, it is not a high volume production guitar, and the inlay is gaudy as hell, but it is a production guitar.

It lists for $114,999.00 US dollars. Maury's Music currently has one advertised for $91,999.00. That is MAP (minimum advertised price). I bet you could take it home for a cool $80K, cash.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 17, 2012)

speedy thrash said:


> '59 3 tone sunburst les paul standards in good condition can be worth $750 000, I heard about some one who sold theirs to buy their house.


 
Before the economy went into the shitter in 2008, 1959 Les Pauls (the most expensive year) were selling for around $400 - $425K. The ones selling for more than that were owned by a famous player. Since the economy went down, I haven't seen one sell for that much.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 17, 2012)

In Australia EVERY guitar is the most expensive production guitar.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 17, 2012)

Fantomas said:


> I can imagine people paying that kind of money if they believe the guitar has character because of its age or the combination of some nice woods.
> 
> People who pay that kind of money for a guitar just because a celebrity touched it are just clueless.


 
People paying that much for a celebrity owned guitar are buying an investment, not an instrument. They take them home and put in a locked, climate controlled display case so no one can touch them. These are the people that drive the prices up so much that musicians can't afford to buy them and play them.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 17, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> In Australia EVERY guitar is the most expensive production guitar.


 
I just read about the guitar pricing in Oz in another thread, and those prices are CRAZY.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 17, 2012)

some of the original zemaitis guitars can reach over 50k, and they are production made as well. now sure, some maybe one offs, but hey


----------



## Estilo (Nov 18, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> In Australia EVERY guitar is the most expensive production guitar.



To divert abit, that's the price you pay for the quality of life you get. It's not just guitars, EVERYTHING is overpriced in Australia. Largely due to minimum labour costs, without which average Aussie wages will not be that high in the first place. 

Ok end of rant.


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 18, 2012)

If they can ever figure out if they made them or not






But I'm not sure about a new guitar, but for a solid body electric I would say probably either a Nocaster or a Broadcaster, just due to how rare they are.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 18, 2012)

Valnob said:


> Hey,
> 
> I wanted to know what was the most expensive guitar in the world, and I mean a production model (could be a ibby RG or Fender Strat, whatever) not a custom or a "it belonged to Hendrix".
> 
> I'm curious.



Are we talking new guitars or do vintage ones count?


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 18, 2012)

Benedetto guitars make my wallet sad....


----------



## Valnob (Nov 18, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Are we talking new guitars or do vintage ones count?



Yes vintage guitars count as long as they are not custom.

A 1960 White Falcon Relic would count for example.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 18, 2012)

If vintage counts, nothing is going to beat the 59' Les Paul Standard. Ever.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 18, 2012)

Gibson.com: Gibson Custom Citation 
$33k


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If vintage counts, nothing is going to beat the 59' Les Paul Standard. Ever.


Until they discover Stradivarius has been secretly making guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 18, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Until they discover Stradivarius has been secretly making guitars







Honestly, I'd love to know what the equivalent of a 59' LP will be in 100 years. 

inb4 Blackmachine
inb4 Agile
inb4 any FBN builder who spams here.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If vintage counts, nothing is going to beat the 59' Les Paul Standard. Ever.



A '59 Explorer probably comes close, amirite? My Vintage Guitar price guide reckons both are between $270,000 and $350,000.

And that's assuming they never find an original 50s Moderne... not saying that's likely (because I don't think there are any out there) but you never know.

Btw Max, did you get my PM a couple of days ago?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 18, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> A '59 Explorer probably comes close, amirite? My Vintage Guitar price guide reckons both are between $270,000 and $350,000.
> 
> And that's assuming they never find an original 50s Moderne... not saying that's likely (because I don't think there are any out there) but you never know.
> 
> Btw Max, did you get my PM a couple of days ago?



The 50's Explorers and Vs can fetch a huge amount of cash, but they still don't touch the 59' LP, by a pretty big gap (we're talking tens of thousands). 

The Moderne is a myth. I used to think there were some out there, but after 60 years of no one coming up with one, I think while they possible did exist, they've been destroyed by now. I know dozens of 59' LPs have been destroyed over the decades, I can only imagine how only a small handful of instruments would fare. 

I'm still waiting for one to hit Elderly or Mandolin Bros. though.  

I did receive a PM from you, but I try to only answer about ten a week for mental health reasons. I'll take a look and reply to you later in the week.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The 50's Explorers and Vs can fetch a huge amount of cash, but they still don't touch the 59' LP, by a pretty big gap (we're talking tens of thousands).
> 
> The Moderne is a myth. I used to think there were some out there, but after 60 years of no one coming up with one, I think while they possible did exist, they've been destroyed by now. I know dozens of 59' LPs have been destroyed over the decades, I can only imagine how only a small handful of instruments would fare.
> 
> ...



Sure thing mate, no problem. You must get loads! 

As for the Moderne... all it takes is one 85 year-old former Gibson worker to have kept it under his bed for over 50 years  Like you say, it's all but certain there are none out there, but just imagine if there was even one... not sure how likely this is, but I've heard speculation that if an original ever turned up, it could be worth something nearing a million dollars.

This assumes one ever turns up. Something tells me that if one was going to, it would have done so by now. There can't be any out there.


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 18, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Sure thing mate, no problem. You must get loads!
> 
> As for the Moderne... all it takes is one 85 year-old former Gibson worker to have kept it under his bed for over 50 years  Like you say, it's all but certain there are none out there, but just imagine if there was even one... not sure how likely this is, but I've heard speculation that if an original ever turned up, it could be worth something nearing a million dollars.



And there's probably someone who has one and to them it's just some goofy looking guitar that their dad had.


----------



## Valnob (Nov 18, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> As for the Moderne... all it takes is one 85 year-old former Gibson worker to have kept it under his bed for over 50 years  Like you say, it's all but certain there are none out there, but just imagine if there was even one... not sure how likely this is, but I've heard speculation that if an original ever turned up, it could be worth something nearing a million dollars.
> 
> This assumes one ever turns up. Something tells me that if one was going to, it would have done so by now. There can't be any out there.



Wait 10 years and when they die, maybe somewhere in a will there will be "I give this guitar to my son Billy bla bla bla" and the guy doesn't play guitar and sells it !


----------



## JStraitiff (Nov 18, 2012)

Man, you guys dont seem to understand "Not owned by famous artist" 

I honestly dont know. As far as common production lines PRS's and gibsons generally run in the $3-4k range. A few music man guitars are that high too.


----------



## -42- (Nov 18, 2012)

D-45 Authentic 1942

Shop down the street has a few.


----------



## Manurack (Nov 18, 2012)

Fantomas said:


> I like how none of these guitars actually have anything related to the build quality of the actual guitar which would warrant the price tag.
> 
> Hey, here is a standard Fender, let's have Clapton touch it and sell if for 5000 times the retail price.



hahaha so true dude!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 18, 2012)

-42- said:


> D-45 Authentic 1942
> 
> Shop down the street has a few.



This is double the price and 2x uglier lol

D-100 Deluxe


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 18, 2012)

Martin had an acoustic that was like a remake of a really early one that was like 59k or something like that. idk if its still in production, but it was in early 2011.

EDIT: -42- beat me to it


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 18, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> Man, you guys dont seem to understand "Not owned by famous artist"
> 
> I honestly dont know. As far as common production lines PRS's and gibsons generally run in the $3-4k range. A few music man guitars are that high too.



Well the one we've been going on about we aren't sure if anyone's owned it.


----------



## Thep (Nov 18, 2012)

I guess the question is how many guitars must be built to qualify as a production model?


----------



## Given To Fly (Nov 18, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Until they discover Stradivarius has been secretly making guitars



He did. 

List of Stradivarius instruments - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Stemp Fester (Nov 19, 2012)

WRT the Moderne

Darryl Cotton - Little Red Book (1981) - YouTube

Hard to get a good look at the headstock though, not sure if it's the real thing...

*edit* actually nvm, looks like he has the Ibanez version...

On topic I was always under the impression that the Gretsch White Falcon was the most expensive as far as true production guitars go.


----------

